

The Winning Samuel L. Jackson Reddit Monologue - Prizeo - dmor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Kt9WRYpMoY

======
rdl
Awesome concept. I wish he'd gotten someone to give him a decent microphone,
or just used something like a Zoom H1.

------
dmor
Awesome campaign with YC W13 company Prizeo

